# 921 keeps locking up with sw211 HELP



## Sol11 (Oct 11, 2004)

I loaded new software into 921 and had no problems for 2 days .Now the 921 locks up during recording. Must unplug to get 921 to work. also the guide only shows programs for 1 1/2 hours in advance then most of the stations have no information available.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Could you please provide more information about the lockup - what program(s) are you recording, what channels, are you using timers, etc. Can't help you out unless you get MUCH more specific, please.


----------



## Sol11 (Oct 11, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Could you please provide more information about the lockup - what program(s) are you recording, what channels, are you using timers, etc. Can't help you out unless you get MUCH more specific, please.


I HAD SET UP THE TIMERS FOR THE FOLLOWING

cH 8491 wbbm , NCIS, AMAZING RACE,JUDGING AMY

OTHER TIMER SET
CH 247 FOX, REBEL BILLIONAIR,HOUSE

THESE SHOWS WERE SET TO RECORD BACK TO BACK.

ALSO GUIDE WOULD ONLY SHOW PROGRAMING 1 1/2 HOURS IN ADVANCE AND NO INFORMATION DISPLAYED AFTER THAT TIME.

IT WAS ALSO RAINING, IF THAT MAKES ANY DIFFERENCE


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What did the 921 do that indicated that it had locked up? Do you have both tuners on the 921 connected? What kind of switch do you have?


----------



## Sol11 (Oct 11, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> What did the 921 do that indicated that it had locked up? Do you have both tuners on the 921 connected? What kind of switch do you have?


THE LIGHTS ON ,THE ON POWER AND RECORD LIGHT

THE SCREEN SHOWED THE GUIDE

CLOCK WAS STOPPED

unable to make any changes withthe remote

BOTH TUNERS ARE CONNECTED, WORKED WITHOUT A PROBLEM UNTIL NEW SOFTWARE (THERE WERE OTHER PROBLEMS BEFORE DOWN LOAD LIKE WRONG TITLE, DROPED RECORD TIMERS AND RECORDING PROGRAMS THAT WERE NOT REQUESTED)

Sorry I do not know what you mean by switches

Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

How long have you had your 921? I'm thinking that something has failed in it (that isn't software related). Call Dish, ask to talk to the 921 support team. And, if they don't call you back within 24 hours or so, email me your contact info and I'll forward it to them directly.


----------



## Sol11 (Oct 11, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> How long have you had your 921? I'm thinking that something has failed in it (that isn't software related). Call Dish, ask to talk to the 921 support team. And, if they don't call you back within 24 hours or so, email me your contact info and I'll forward it to them directly.


I gave them a call and they will get back to me in 24 or so


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

They are swamped with calls. Hence why if they don't get back to you today, send me your contact info and I'll get it to them directly.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

That has got to be the funniest thing I've seen in a while Sol11!

Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Just like when some farmer meets someone that speaks a foreign language, he thinks if he speaks LOUDER that the foreigner will understand him better! Ha ha ha ha ha ha! Funny thing is that somtimes it works. I was the foreigner in Deutchland, and I didn't understand this woman at a grocery store, and she said the same thing again, but LOUDER. In that intance, it actually did help because she talked S L O W E R at the same time.


!rolling


----------



## Sol11 (Oct 11, 2004)

Mark

The 921 is still locking up, Dish network has not returned my calls, surprise. What I have been reading in this form Dish Network does not have their act together. I sent you an email with call back informatino


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sol, I have your contact information. What I need from you is a summary of the problem that you're having in an email form that I can forward on directly to the 921 team.


----------



## balcy (Dec 1, 2004)

I am having several new problems since installing rev 211. Specifically, if I watch or fast forward a recorded program until the time left reads "0" then the receiver totally locks-up. By locking up I mean nothing changes on the screen. I can't switch to an active channel, watch a recorded program and the remote doesn't do anything. I have to do a power down reboot to get everything working again.

Note that I also have the new screen format problem (stretching on SD programming) with the HD/SD button not working. I normally keep the receiver in normal screen mode, on HD and 1080i. This is happening at least once a day requiring a reboot. I also had a thin vertical blue line separating the left black bar from the active picture. That was something new but has only happened once so far...

Prior to the 211 upgrade, viewing programs and switching the screen format worked fine. I bought my 921 new in July.

I thought bug fixes were supposed to solve problems not create bigger ones??? Are you sure they are using Linux and not Windows....  

Later,
Dave


----------



## Sol11 (Oct 11, 2004)

balcy said:


> I am having several new problems since installing rev 211. Specifically, if I watch or fast forward a recorded program until the time left reads "0" then the receiver totally locks-up. By locking up I mean nothing changes on the screen. I can't switch to an active channel, watch a recorded program and the remote doesn't do anything. I have to do a power down reboot to get everything working again.
> 
> Note that I also have the new screen format problem (stretching on SD programming) with the HD/SD button not working. I normally keep the receiver in normal screen mode, on HD and 1080i. This is happening at least once a day requiring a reboot. I also had a thin vertical blue line separating the left black bar from the active picture. That was something new but has only happened once so far...
> 
> ...


I could not get my 921 to work having the same problems. Also my guide would only show 2 hours in advance. Called dish network and with Matts help they called back in 48 hours. They had me reset the factory defaults. That did not help, they are now sending me a new unit, There is a SANTA


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

balcy said:


> I am having several new problems since installing rev 211. Specifically, if I watch or fast forward a recorded program until the time left reads "0" then the receiver totally locks-up. By locking up I mean nothing changes on the screen. I can't switch to an active channel, watch a recorded program and the remote doesn't do anything. I have to do a power down reboot to get everything working again.
> Dave


Yea, me too. Twice in the last 20 hours. For some reason, we have this habit of hitting SKIP AHEAD after a show is over, to get to the ERASE screen (instead of hitting STOP). Twice now the 921 has locked up, showing a still frame from the show. Cycles power with the remote leaves the picture up, even though the front panel LEDs change. In both cases, a hold-the-power-button-for-5-seconds reboot has fixed the problem, with recoding intact.

///[email protected]


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am also getting periodic lock ups on my new 921. I don't have a lot of details except the wife tells me the unit is locking up occassional. About once every few days. Is it true that these units reboot themselves on a daily basis? Is this because of memory leaks? If they do and there is still these lock ups during the day then I would say these units still have a way to go before I would say they are stable.  

I have also seen instances where it showed two shows recording at the same time and I could not stop either one. A soft reboot corrected the problem but the two shows that were taping did not appear in the DVR list. It was like the unit thought they were recording but in reality it was not. 

Try to get more info, but have been a bit busy with the holidays/


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The skip-to-end hang is a known bug (although probably "forgotten" like so many others).

My 921 is auto-rebooting overnight more consistently since L211. No idea why. Maybe they made the eligible time window bigger?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have been losing my ota digital locals for the last 3 nights in a row. The 921 records the 5:00 news till 6:00pm on my digital ota station. I start the recording after it has started recording, say 15 minutes into the recording, and I will watch till it is finished. Soon as I delete the recording the screen will show a satellite channel number with digital numbers, ex: 133-01 channel not found. It is really on channel 133 Fox movie channel. I then try to change to any other channel , satellite or ota digital and I get 00 strength on my digital locals and I sometimes get the satellite channel to come back . I then have to do a powercord reboot to get my digital locals back. 

This receiver has been locking up a lot for no reason lately. I even have the guide slowly loading and it takes up to 8 seconds to change the channel. Another powercord reboot. I also have problems with the format button sticking and the occasional jitter on some sd channels , even on my ota digital stations. This receiver has gotten more and more unstable since 211. 

card revision DNASP103 REV300
Boot version 120B
Flash version F051
SW version L211HECD-N


----------

